# MBGFC Jr. Angler



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Anyone else fishing besides me? Daddytime? others?

Weather permitting I will be fishing with my two daughters ages 14 and 15 plus their cousin. Lord help me! I've made a shade cover for the front of my Contender and have bean bags to go around. kind of thinking I will have 3 sleeping kids all day! But hey if it gets me offshore, Im in!

MScontender


----------



## daddytime (Oct 1, 2007)

Well its like this, I have the triplets every other weekend unless its a holiday. I told their mom that this years MBGFC magazine has Taryn and her winning dolphin as the main photo of the MBGFC Jr. Tournament. No matter, thier Uncle David is coming to town next weekend and they have chosen to visit with them versus fish with me. Kind of hurt my feelings, but hey, this comes with the divorce territory and it really isn't about me, its about them. So...maybe next time. The boat is not ready yet but should be by next weekend so I don't know what or where I'm fishing, but I'm fishing. 

Sorry about the above derail. You cc fellas probably stand a better shot at pelegics with your speed ability.No way for me to get to good water and back in that short amount of time. Probably would got to edge and bottom fish till daylight and troll the contours toward the elbow/steps and come in. Good luck if I don't see you. :usaflag


----------



## curtpcol (Sep 29, 2007)

Tom

Sure hate to here about all of thetroubleyou are having trying to get in the water. I know T-Cat was looking forward fishing the International with you .Me just want to fun fish now I knowwhat theretired people mean by FIXED INCOME .


----------



## TCAT (Oct 9, 2007)

The junior crew of Lil Kahuna will be there. 

Keith


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Daddytime: sorry to hear about life getting in the way of fishing, but I understand.

Tcat glad to hear you are in, my kids are really looking forward to this for some reason? I went over to OB marina and rented a slip for the weekend to avoid the crowds at the ramp on July 4th. Rigging circle hook ballyhoo in the kitchen today, much to the dismay of my wife.

MScontender


----------

